

Ask HN: "Cloud" based phone system for call centre - meiji

I've recently taken over responsibility for reorganising a support team and one thing that's clearly not fit is the phone system. It's decent for a normal office but doesn't have the things I expect from a customer support phone system. Basic requirements as follows:<p>1, More complex IVR capabilities to filter calls to appropriate people (based on language, skillset, next-best routing etc)
2, SLA, queue etc monitoring in some sort of way we can put on a screen
3, Historical reporting
4, Preferably some sort of API so we can scrape data and load into a datawarehouse for stat consolidation<p>Our current phone lines are all VOIP anyway so a off-premises/"cloud based system would be ideal.
======
nutanc
If your requirement is in India, you can check out <http://cloudagent.in>
built on top of the KooKoo( <http://www.kookoo.in>) platform.

Disclaimer: I work for Ozonetel which has built these

